# Fangschaltung



## tttt (22 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ein Bekannter von uns hat vor kurzem einer Vortrag auf einer öffentlichen Veranstaltung gehalten. Dieser wurde anscheinend aufgezeichnet und ins Internet gestellt. Anschließend haben irgendwelche Jungs diesen heruntergeladen, die Sätze so zusammengeschnitten, dass er sich quasi selbst damit beleidigt und später ihn und Freunde, Kollegen etc. mit dieser Aufnahme mehrmals (an verschiedenen Tagen) in den letzten Wochen angerufen. Leider erfolgten die Anrufe immer an Anschlüssen, bei denen wegen dieser nicht schon eine Fangschaltung eingerichtet war. Gibt es trotzdem eine Möglichkeit hier strafrechtlich gegen den Täter vorzugehen, d.h. hat man bei einer Anzeige gegen Unbekannt überhaupt eine Chance auf die Überführung des Täters durch die Polizei? Hinzu kommt - und das interessiert mich eigentlich sehr an der ganzen Sache - wie kann es sein, dass i.d.R. die Anrufe von unterschiedlichen Rufnummern aus kommen, bei denen man beim Rückruf nur die "Kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer" erhält? Gibt es tatsächlich eine Möglichkeit, die Absendernummer sozusagen "frei" zu bestimmen?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Heiko (22 Juni 2011)

Ja, es gibt unter bestimmten Bedingungen die Möglichkeit, Absendernummern frei festzulegen oder diese zu fälschen.
Wenn keine Fangschaltung eingerichtet ist, gibt es im vorliegenden Fall wohl kaum eine Möglichkeit, an den oder die Täter zu kommen.


----------



## monsieur (23 Juni 2011)

Hey, hast du denn eine Rechtsschutzversicherung? Denn wenn Kosten auf dich zukommen etc, dafür sind die ja dann da. Und der kann dich bestimmt gut beraten sin solchen Fällen. Auf was für Ideen junge Menschen heutzutage kommen ist ja erschreckend...


----------



## Heiko (23 Juni 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die RSV die Kosten für eine Fangschaltung übernimmt...


----------



## tttt (23 Juni 2011)

Nein, die RSV übernimmt die Kosten nicht. Die Polizei teilte uns mit, dass man sich erst im nachhinein die Kosten beim Täter wiederholen kann.
Allerdings erfuhr ich gerade, dass einer der Angerufenden bereits eine Fangschaltung beauftragt hat und gestern per Post die zugehörige Auswertung erhielt: Hier steht zu jedem Anruf (mit Datum und Uhrzeit) die Tel.-Nummer des Anrufers (auch wenn diese unterdrückt war) mit den dazu gehörigen Daten des Anschlussinhabers. Lediglich bei den gesuchten Anrufen steht folgende Bemerkung: "Der Anschlussinhaber konnte nach § 106 TKG nicht ermittelt werden." Nach Rücksprache mit dem Provider, teilte dieser folgendes mit: "Die in den jeweiligen Anrufen signalisierten A-Rufnummern (s.g. user und network provided number) in den ISUP Feldern stellen ungültige Werte da, weshalb eine Ermittlung der Teilnehmerdaten nach § 106 TKG nicht möglich ist." Was bedeutet dass den jetzt?


----------



## Heiko (23 Juni 2011)

tttt schrieb:


> Nein, die RSV übernimmt die Kosten nicht. Die Polizei teilte uns mit, dass man sich erst im nachhinein die Kosten beim Täter wiederholen kann.


So da was zu holen ist...



tttt schrieb:


> Allerdings erfuhr ich gerade, dass einer der Angerufenden bereits eine Fangschaltung beauftragt hat und gestern per Post die zugehörige Auswertung bekommen hat: Hier steht zu jedem Anruf (mit Datum und Uhrzeit) die Rufnummer des Anrufers (auch wenn diese unterdrückt war) und die dazu gehörigen Daten des Anschlussinhabers. Lediglich bei den gesuchten Anrufen steht folgende Bemerkung: "Der Anschlussinhaber konnte nach § 106 TKG nicht ermittelt werden." Nach Rücksprache mit dem Provider, teilte dieser folgendes mit: "Die in den jeweiligen Anrufen signalisierten A-Rufnummern (s.g. user und network provided number) in den ISUP Feldern stellen ungültige Werte dar, weshalb eine Ermittlung der Teilnehmerdaten nach § 106 TKG nicht möglich ist." Was bedeutet das denn jetzt?


Der Anrufer hat einen Provider, der beliebige Werte in den Daten zulässt. Ich tippe mal auf VoIP-Verbindungen.


----------



## tttt (23 Juni 2011)

Und was sollen wir jetzt machen ? Die Anrufe gehen ja permanent weiter ...


----------



## Heiko (23 Juni 2011)

Da gibts verschiedene Möglichkeiten:

mit dem Anschlußprovider darüber reden ob ungültige Werte in der Signalisierung gefiltert und gesperrt werden können
Sperre in der Telefonanlage
Versuchen, auf den Urheber auf anderem Weg zu kommen (in der Regel kennt man die Täter)


----------



## monsieur (30 Juni 2011)

tttt schrieb:


> Nein, die RSV übernimmt die Kosten nicht. Die Polizei teilte uns mit, dass man sich erst im nachhinein die Kosten beim Täter wiederholen kann.


und genau dafür wäre ein Rechtsschutz sinnvoll, da sich sicherlich der Täter im Nachhinein querstellt...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 Juni 2011)

Wie schon ttt geschrieben hatte, private Rechtsschutzversicherungen übernehmen die Kosten einer Fangschaltung nicht. Kosten im Rahmen einer Strafanzeige werden ja auch nicht übernommen, da Anzeigen von Amts wegen verfolgt werden und somit für den Anzeigenerstatter komplett kostenlos sind.


----------

